# Pixie and Chelsea the Portuguese Podengos



## LondonDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Some photos of the two girls 

Pixie on her first birthday:



























Pixie:









Chelsea:




































Them two playing and running:
































































Tired after a long run:









Thanks for looking


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Awwww bless they are so sweet and such good pics


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Very sweet looking dogs. Not a very well known breed either.

Do they come in a smooth and wired haired variety?


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I remember reading an article about them and met some at Discover dogs ,they seem to vary hugely in 'type' and size - and is it right they are in the hound group, although they look like terriers?

Cute pair!

Sophie
x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they are so cute together


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually one of the nicest, gorgeous dogs i have ever seen


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

They're Stunning 
I always make a point of stopping by the Discover Dog breed stand at crufts.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They so precious and sweet buddies, that was a very nice place to bounce and jump.


----------



## LondonDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

kellybaker said:


> Awwww bless they are so sweet and such good pics


Many thanks 



Nonnie said:


> Very sweet looking dogs. Not a very well known breed either.
> Do they come in a smooth and wired haired variety?


I haven't come across another Podengo in London yet. They are smooth and wire, mine are one of each. They also come in three different sizes (small, medium and large). I have two small ones.



sophiew said:


> I remember reading an article about them and met some at Discover dogs ,they seem to vary hugely in 'type' and size - and is it right they are in the hound group, although they look like terriers?
> Cute pair!
> Sophie
> x


They are hounds, and I found them at Discover Dogs too in Earls Court 5 years ago, I even took Pixie to the show last year was amazing experience. The breeder gave me an invite to take my dog and she was so well behaved. (I would not take her at present, since getting the new puppy Pixie is experiencing some behaviour issues which I am trying to correct now).



CreativeLC said:


> Awww they are so cute together


They get one very well with each other 



DennyJames said:


> Actually one of the nicest, gorgeous dogs i have ever seen


I think so too, but I am biased hehe  thanks



Terrier Fan said:


> They're Stunning
> I always make a point of stopping by the Discover Dog breed stand at crufts.


Thanks 



xpalaboyx said:


> They so precious and sweet buddies, that was a very nice place to bounce and jump.


Battersea Park is great place for them to run about  they love running after each other, its great to see because they run so fast also.

Many thanks everyone.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

they are gorges and so unusual  chealsea is the cutest pup i have ever seen :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow lovely doggies xxx


----------



## LondonDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Many thanks everyone


----------

